# Largest Siamese Cat Breed



## Kat Toy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello group,

There are several different types of siamese cats. What is the largest by length and weight. Not buy hair length.

Thank you in advance,

KT


----------



## BossyCats (2 mo ago)

Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Could you give me an example of the types of siamese cat you are talking about?


----------



## Kat Toy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I have seen different sized Siamese Cats in my life, some are quite large. Do you know if there is a particular type or sub-breed to make it easier for me to find them?

Thank you,

KT


----------

